# Posts made in the wrong section will be deleted!!!!



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys any posts made in the wrong section will be deleted fi the member persists then they will receive a 7 day ban.......it is in the rules you have all agreed to....

so stop doing it.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Should this not be in 'About UK-Muscle'

:tongue: :whistling: Just kidding.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it could be but i am dieting have no sense of humour plus since doing my back in today am in a bad mood........


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Dan said:


> Should this not be in 'About UK-Muscle'
> 
> :tongue: :whistling: Just kidding.


You're well brave :confused1:


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> it could be but i am dieting have no sense of humour plus since doing my back in today am in a bad mood........


There is no excuse for posting in the wrong section!!

Really Pscarb not cool.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Okay there is no point posting in the wrong section but sometimes u dunno where to post such a subject, i did post a subject before about gyno in general conversation (dunno where to post that) and it was deleted.

isn't that 7 days ban thing a little fascist !?!!?!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Mikazagreat said:


> Okay there is no point posting in the wrong section but sometimes u dunno where to post such a subject, i did post a subject before about gyno in general conversation (dunno where to post that) and it was deleted.
> 
> isn't that 7 days ban thing a little fascist !?!!?!


"don't like it don't post" will no doubt by your reply.

every one is a little dictator here mate - get used to it! LOL

:lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mikazagreat said:


> Okay there is no point posting in the wrong section but sometimes u dunno where to post such a subject, i did post a subject before about gyno in general conversation (dunno where to post that) and it was deleted.
> 
> isn't that 7 days ban thing a little fascist !?!!?!


if you do not know ask......fascist or not mate it will happen don't like it go else where.....simples



estfna said:


> "don't like it don't post" will no doubt by your reply.
> 
> every one is a little dictator here mate - get used to it! LOL
> 
> :lol:


you just won't learn mate will you??

guys this is not up for debate......posting in the wrong section is bad for the board.....there are plenty of sections to choose from it really is not that hard.....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

The women's section is gonna be pretty lonely:whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> The women's section is gonna be pretty lonely:whistling:


yea i know


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yea i know


 :tongue:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if you do not know ask......fascist or not mate it will happen don't like it go else where.....simples


Damn, The whole board is on Tren :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mikazagreat said:


> Damn, The whole board is on Tren :lol: :lol:


no not at all in fact not for over 12 months....i just think it is nice to give people fair warning so then they have the choice:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Just my tuppence worth of jetlagged logic:

Guys, I've seen a lot of posts lately having a go at mod's for lack of sense of humour and calling them names. Modding a forum is a lot of work, it's a pain, you have to read a lot dumb sh1te and deal with the egos that lifters have. It used to do my head in on a board that was 1/10th the size of this one.

So let's all play nice, let them do their job and make it a little easier by posting in the right section of the board.

/ends brown nosing.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I would prefer to question their sexuality and call them names


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

and bum them.


----------



## ShrinkingViolet (Jul 19, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> The women's section is gonna be pretty lonely:whistling:


You've got me, Elf... 

Whether that's a good thing or not, is another matter entirely...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bumping this thread as it would seem that some still are not getting the point......

place your questions in the correct section or it will be deleted.....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

did my 'drink pint of poo' thread get deleted cos it wasnt in the diet section?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no it got deleted because that type of thread has no place in the general section


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

thats what i said


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

^^^^^^ irony


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys there has been a lot of posts lately that have a sexual nature these posts cannot be placed in the general section they must be placed in either the Male animal or the Adult lounge......if they are not they will be deleted.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

ok but would you "tap this ass"


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

I was just about to repost a thread I started yesterday in the 'Protien' section in here because I have had no response. There are loads more people viewing 'General Conversation' and was hoping to reach a wider audience. If anyone would like to answer my question, please pop over to the Protien forum. Thanks.


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

i done twice but wont do again im newbie


----------



## kindizzo (Mar 19, 2011)

I am new to the forum and was just wondering where i could post my cycle to get an opinion on it,, thanks in advance.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

kindizzo said:


> I am new to the forum and was just wondering where i could post my cycle to get an opinion on it,, thanks in advance.


Hi kindizzo and welcome to UKM... the section you want is the Steroid and Testosterone Information section found about half way down the main forum page!


----------



## kindizzo (Mar 19, 2011)

Appreciated....


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

Is that where my post on "how long do you have rest for between sets" is?? The recycle bin?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wings said:


> Is that where my post on "how long do you have rest for between sets" is?? The recycle bin?


Probably. Unfortunately we just don't have the time to move all the threads to the right sections - there are just that many threads wrongly created in the gen con section. If we didn't moderate then everyone would post just in the gen con and it would be a nightmare for everyone else as threads would disappear off the front page or three so quickly and so their threads would go unanswered etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

No problem. Wasnt sure where to post so thought I'd put it in here and be on the safe side. Guess not lol. Sorry buddy


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Im wondering what happened to my thread about after taking a dump after my breakfast. Was it in the wrong section or not apropraite for the site.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cult said:


> Im wondering what happened to my thread about after taking a dump after my breakfast. Was it in the wrong section or not apropraite for the site.


not appropriate....what makes you think that needs to be discussed on a BB site?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> not appropriate....what makes you think that needs to be discussed on a BB site?


The reason why i made the thread was because i was looking to know should i wait for 3 hours till my next meal even thou i was hungry after i take a dump. I was thinking that my body was telling me that i needed to eat some grub and i had it in my head that i was in a catabolic state but if it wasnt appropriate then i understand


----------



## ChristopherMarr (May 17, 2012)

I'm not doing any wrong thing here ..


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I haven't posted because i was insure on which section to put it in . Where would I ask advise on home gym equipment ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

home gym equipment if talking about buying then Gen con but if it is about a workout using home gym equipment then the training section mate....

guys this is not rocket science, think about what you are asking about and there will be a section for it...


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou - I'm not the brightest :-/


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

Why a deletion when moving takes the exact same time ? I know modding is a thankless task and not everyone has the time to dedicate to doing things like moving threads, but that's what a mod team does, therefore get more mods, even if it's a sub-moderator team, those with the power to move threads, close or just delete. The main mod team with the powers to ban etc.

vBulletin boards are very flexible.


----------



## supergal (Feb 13, 2013)

ok mate we will follow the rules. i'm newbie here..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why a deletion when moving takes the exact same time ? I know modding is a thankless task and not everyone has the time to dedicate to doing things like moving threads, but that's what a mod team does, therefore get more mods, even if it's a sub-moderator team, those with the power to move threads, close or just delete. The main mod team with the powers to ban etc.
> 
> vBulletin boards are very flexible.


it is very flexible but still moving a thread takes 3 x as long as deleting a thread, but then why not post it in the correct section it takes the exact same amount of time?? and it keeps the board tidy?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> it is very flexible but still moving a thread takes 3 x as long as deleting a thread, but then why not post it in the correct section it takes the exact same amount of time?? and it keeps the board tidy?


Yeah true.

I can't even remember why I brought this up now ! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem mate


----------



## plloyd88 (May 21, 2013)

Hi there, I think my thread about psychology research has been deleted. I'm not sure why as i contacted an administrator beforehand (KATY) and she ok'd it??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

plloyd88 said:


> Hi there, I think my thread about psychology research has been deleted. I'm not sure why as i contacted an administrator beforehand (KATY) and she ok'd it??


it was waiting for approval with you being a new member, it has now been approved :thumbup1:


----------



## plloyd88 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Guys any posts made in the wrong section will be deleted fi the member persists then they will receive a 7 day ban.......it is in the rules you have all agreed to....
> 
> so stop doing it.....


how come when i try to post new threads they need to be reviewed?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mozzwigan said:


> how come when i try to post new threads they need to be reviewed?


it is a random thing that happens on the forum to protect from spam once one has been flagged you need to wait it will be moderated


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it is a random thing that happens on the forum to protect from spam once one has been flagged you need to wait it will be moderated


oh ok, sorry im kinda new here lol I think I double posted because it did not post first time


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it is a random thing that happens on the forum to protect from spam once one has been flagged you need to wait it will be moderated


Can i post now?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Just bumping this because a fair few threads are getting deleted because of simply being posted in the wrong place.

If you aren't sure where your thread belongs please DON'T just post it General Conversation -

If it relates to diet advice, nutritional information or similar but you aren't sure about which subsection of the Diet and Nutrition section then post it in Food, Diet and Nutrition Info: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/

If it relates to training advice then either the Getting Started section: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/ if it's a beginner question, or if more specific or involved then Advanced Bodybuilding: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/

If it relates to any performance enhancing drugs, AAS or related paraphernalia then please use the Steroid and Testosterone Information section: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/ or Muscle Research Peptides: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/

If it's a question about supplements then use the supplementation section: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/

etc

Finally if you post a thread and afterwards you realise it was inadvertently posted in the wrong place then inform a mod and ask them ever so nicely to move it and one of us will... don't ask however and it is likely to be deleted rather than moved, even if it's a popular thread with a lot of replies already.


----------



## biftek (May 7, 2007)

10-4 understood


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

TBH I tend to move them, particularly with low post new users who don't know their way around. If someone persists in doing it however then it will end up in the bin.


----------



## Ellio269 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Guys any posts made in the wrong section will be deleted fi the member persists then they will receive a 7 day ban.......it is in the rules you have all agreed to....
> 
> so stop doing it.....


I'm new to here taking lots in and replied few things. I've got post on potassium levels, blood work and cholesterol. Where would I post ?? Sorry if missed been blind lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

If the posts relate to a steroid cycle then in the steroid section please, if it is general health then there is a personnel health section. New posters to the forum will have there posts moved initially mate


----------

